# Solved: Blu Ray with "ZA" in model number



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know what the "ZA" after a model number means?
I want to get a blu ray BD-F7500/ZA, for 4K up-conversion and 3d, but I don't know what the "ZA" stands for.
Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Might just be a county code, the ZA seem to be only available in America and in Canada they have a ZC model, ZC shows up a lot on Canadian sites for Samsung products.

You could see if the Samsung chat can confirm that or tell you what it means: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/live-chat.html


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think it's a USA model code also for the correct region for DVD and Blu Ray.
Thanks
Silverado Over and out


----------

